# Shipping Weight???



## Southpaw

Looking to purchase/upgrade to a fifthwheel; either dual bunks model or toy hauler; my TV is a F-250 Crew; and know my GCTW is 23.5k = allowing me about 14k (maybe 15k) in camper weight. Is it too hard to ask the dealers to display the actual weights of campers on their lots in order to take the guess work out of making sure you can tow it safely? Keystone displays its products using Shipping Weight. I'm assuming this is what the camper weights after production (with all air conditioners, generators, etc). Is Shipping Weight the same as UVW or Dry? What exactly would a dealer install that would add a lot of weight? If the broucher says shipping/uvw/dry is 13k, am I correct in adding another thousand pounds for add ons and another thousands pounds of cargo weight (we have four boys)?


----------



## Nathan

Adding 2k lbs to the shipping weight seems like a decent number to me as long as you aren't planning heavy toys in the toyhauler...


----------



## Carey

You sure wont tow a 14-15k fifth wheel safely with an f250.

An F250 can handle a 12000lb total weight 5er and thats about it.

You will need air bags too.

A 14-15k toyhauler will put your back axle at 8000lbs. My dually weighs 9000lbs with them on the rear axle.

Your f250 is rated for a max of 6000lbs on the rear axle.

In the wind a 14-15k 5er will scare the holy #$%^& out of you if you are only using an f250.

I haul rvs for a living and its scarry enough pulling 14-15k 40 foot toyhaulers with my dually, let alone a single tire F250.

You may as well plan on a dually if you are going to get a 14-15k toyahuler. Yes I see F250s towing them, but when you talk to the people they dont tow em very far. They tell me the truck is badly overweight and they dont feel very comfortable towing those big dudes with a f250.

Carey


----------



## Nathan

I wasn't paying attention to the numbers, but I'd go with Cery on that one. My 5'er is 10,500 unloaded with a GVWR of ~13,600. That's a lot of trailer. The 350 handled it ok, but if I was going to keep the setup, I would have considered a dually for the next one.


----------



## CamperAndy

The difference in dry to wet is the water and fuel capacity of the trailer, not any extras that could be added. There should also be a CCC (cargo Carrying Capacity) listing for the trailer.

Water = 8.34 pounds per gallon
Propane = 4.11 pounds per gallon


----------



## Southpaw

Thanks Carey, that is exactly what I was looking for = experienced with the towing/handling and the numbers.

Do I need to add/subtract anything for the hitch weight or am I good with your numbers below? I'm totally not looking at getting the holy crap scared out of me. This may have put my ideas of owning a toy hauler out to pasture.

Any input on the Open Range 399BHS?


----------

